# Seeking Players in San Jose, Ca area



## Tangent Loki (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm starting a group in San Jose, 

I have several different worlds I could run, so I'm flexible to preference, I just want to get a game going again, and the least amount of players I could see playing is three, so, If you need a group and your in the area, feel free to post, If your in the area and looking for other players, you may as well post here.

my email is JackofJop (at) Yahoo (dot) com replace (at) with @ and (dot) with . and delete spacing and you have a way to directly contact me if you dont feel like posting.  

thanks, Ciao

updated.  I am also running a game for my younger brother and his friends.  

That group have six players currently, and one NPC they recruited.


----------



## Oryan77 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey, I'm interested in meeting a few new people to join my game. I posted an ad here that you guys can take a look at. Just email me if you're interested. I think one of my players has quit now that he has a steady girlfriend! So I wouldn't mind getting 3 new players.

my 3.5 Planescape campaign


----------

